# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Uderzenia gorąca przyczyny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam 27 lat i od około pół roku prawie codziennie mam uderzenia goraca, co pewien czas takie uczuce ciepła przechodzące od brzucha do głowy, przy tym bardziej zaczełam się pocić. Poza tym jestem słabsza i senna, a nie wiem dlaczego bo chodze spac o przyzwotej godzinie, spie około 8 godz, moj tryb zycia również sie nie zmienil, nie mam stresow. Strasznie mnie to denerwuje, nie wiem co mam robic.  
Czytałam ze przy nerwicy sa takie uderzenia ciepła ale nie sadze zebym miala nerwice, bo niby skad mialabym sie nabawic? 
Moja kolezanka zasugerowala rowniez ze powinnam zbadac tarczyce, czy problemy z tarczyca moga byc przyczyna tych uderzen ciepla?
Jakie inne mogą byc przyczyny takich uderzeń ciepła???
A moze sa jakies leki/ziola aby zmniejszyc te uderzenia ciepla lub zlikwidowac? PROSZĘ O POMOC!
Pozdrawiam.,.

----------

